# ISO a Puerto Rican Rice recipe this is brown in color



## Stevie (Sep 18, 2004)

When I was a boy a family friend Elenor, made the best rice. She was born in Puerto Rico and had immigrated to New York then to Texas where I live. I don't know what type of rice she used but it came out a light brown color and delicious. I've tried brown rice from the store and that's not it. Any ideas?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2004)

I feel sure that she used just regular long-grain rice.  The "brown" came from heating some oil in a skillet, when hot add the rice and brown it.  It gives it a delicious nutty flavor.  When I do this I like to add the appropriate amount of water to an ovenproof pan and cook in the oven with a few sprigs of thyme.  It's wonderful!!!!

Do try browning it first - I think that's the key.  Make sure the rice is well coated with the oil and stir VERY often to prevent burning.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2004)

are you certain it was a light brown? puerto ricans make a rice using anatto or achiote seed/power to color it, but it's more of a rust orange than it is brown.


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 19, 2004)

I watched an episode of Dweezel and Lisa on FoodNetwork Thursday night.
They were on a trip to Puerto Rico.  They visited a chef who was making a special fried rice and as he began, he said that the basis was "dirty rice", which he said was a staple in Puerto Rico.  Here is the part of the recipe that supposedly made "dirty rice"...

precooked rice, cooked with a seasoning packet (recommended: Sazon Goya)

here is the link to the whole recipe
Dragonfly Stir-fry Rice 

Good Luck!


----------

